# 1st Satins!



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Here is my first litter of satins!, I love them so shimmery, cute.
















Hope you like them


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Theyre gorgeous! :shock:  Youve made me all excited, our first satins are due any day-wish theyd get a move on!


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

oh they are just GORGEOUS!!! lovely colours!! :love1


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

oh they are just fabulous I LOVE THEM :lol:

who are the parents??

my satins are due soon too but (like peteyandthegang says) not soon enough :lol:


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Marv is dad! (he is still so tiny!) and my LH BT and LH Variation of a variegated DT are the mums, they had them on the same day!


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

hun these are lookin beautiful, is it still ok for me to reserve some next weekend when i come to pick up the others  x


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes of course, any idea what colours you will be after, as I will be keeping a few for myself


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

erm i dont really kno  what r u likely to be keeping x


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

A few light ones, 1 or 2.
The other litter is coming along nicely so when their coat has come through a lot more I will post pics of them to  they are not satin though.


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

oh wow! so cute. so shiny

My bucks dad is satin and i seem to remember that the girls carry satin s correct me if i'm imagining thigs :s) so i may get some satins.

BTW, Brie is officially preggers (well she has the little plug if that means she pregnant!!!)


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

ok hun, well if u pick ur 1s - ill have a nose at whats left. do u know what colours theyre all gonna turn out x


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Black Tans (I always get those!), DT's and a variation of DT Variegated.
The other litter is black and white broken and vari and some with a band. Some look darker than others.


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

the dt variagated + the black and white brokens sound lovely <3 me wants  x


----------

